# The Little Blue Pill



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

:frown2:Yahoo!......NOT! We suddenly have a problem never had before and the doctor has given him a scrip for meds. The next problem is the cost. The doctor suggested taking scrip out of town Mexico or Canada. So we all know some of those are not the best places to deal with. Does anyone know of one that works well or pointers on what to look for?:grin2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My doc said said the ones here About CIPA - Canadian International Pharmacy Association Canadian International Pharmacy Association are legit. Full disclosure I haven't used any. 

Certainly get a pill cutter.


----------



## CarlaRose (Jul 6, 2014)

Avena Sativa - Oats Benefits & Information is a better idea to try, rather than the cost of Viagra. It's highly acclaimed to be the natural herb version of the blue pill but even if it doesn't work, the cost is only 12 or 13 dollars that you lost. You have to give herbs about a week or so time to work.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I buy mine online for a cost of less than $2 a pill. I have a three year supply in my medicine cabinet and I think it cost about $150. I was paying $36 a pill at my pharmacy and I could get a cheap hooker for what that costs. 

The online places are all pretty good. The phoney ones have been weaned out. I have been buying Viagra online since it first came out and that was a very long time ago. I never got a bad batch. What you can do is first place a small order, then if satisfied, order more. Make sure that the place you use (and most sex sites point to the same company) offers to re-send your order should US Customs stop it. It is illegal but with Viagra no one ever gets into trouble. They just confiscate. That has never happened to me or anyone I know though. They send the pills in a plain envelope and there are no Viagra sniffing dogs around. Just do not worry about it. The FDA tries to scare people away due to some isolated instances and to protect Pfizer who is selling Viagra for an ungodly amount simply because they can prey on men. Their patent was to expire but they made deals to keep generics at bay. In Europe however, generics are allowed despite Pfizer trying to stop it. The foreign governments are not made up of politicians who receive large sums of campaign funds from their Pharmaceutical industry. Erections are a god given right for all men. 

Most online Viagra seems to be coming from large Pharmaceutical companies who make genetic drugs of all types. Mostly India. They are not back room operations and are able to be researched as any other legitimate company can be. I have received two different colors and shapes from my two orders. They both work. I see the familiar blue tinge on my computer screen and when my wife plays with my penis, it gets rock hard. What I like is that with the generic kind I do not get the pounding headaches I got from name brand Viagra. For what I was paying for 4 pills, I got 150 generic. You will find the online companies professional and their customer service people very responsive. It is a billion dollar business for them and they cannot afford bad work of mouth on the internet. If you search on the internet you may find the rare comment that the Viagra did not work for someone but the real thing may not work either and many guys take it and expect to get an erection because they do not know that you need to be stimulated. TV and Movies show men getting uncontrollable erections when they take the blue pill and most people believe what they see because they are too lazy to do their own research.

I have been buying Viagra online for a very long time and never been burned. It is actually safer now than in the past because there are huge pharmaceutical companies churning out generic Viagra for the European market with excess capacity. Tip: Buy the 100 mg pills and you can cut them in half or fourths, depending on your needs. Just a very little bit more expensive but you can get 2 50 mg. doses from each pill. My 150 pills will be 300 when I cut them in half. I do not worry about the expiration dates which are 3 years. I was using some that were 8 years old and still effective. In fact, my doctor said that they are supposed to say to get new pills after the expiration date but he uses old pills himself effectively. It is not like they are heart pills needed to keep you alive.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

I've been getting generic Viagra for a few months here in the US. Its out, trust me. 
I think some Drs must be reluctant to tell patients about it and write the script for it because they get so many kick backs from drug reps.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

The generic Viagra is available but is an "off label" use. It is, apparently, the exact same molecule.

Just one caution in this digital age. The generic is prescribed for a heart problem of some sort (sorry I forget the exact diagnosis). This Rx will go in your permanent file in all the computers. Yes, though we used to joke about it in the old days before computers, things really do go on your "permanent record". So now the medical insurance and life insurance companies as well as the government keep all this data. It could become an issue in the future to get insurance if they think you have this cardio-vascular disease.

When a doc fills out the paperwork, they select one or more diagnosis codes. These are insurance codes. If you pay cash there is no reason for any code to be entered into any computer. I would ask the doc to do it this way. Though some might call me a bit paranoid or overly private, that's what I would do.

As a pilot I am staying a million miles away from the generic just so there is never a question about my cardio-vascular health. Just the mention of the name of the drug on my 6 month FAA medical exam would likely get my certificate yanked.

Big pharma has discovered that patients are cutting large dose pills into smaller doses, and thus the price of the larger dose has gone up a lot. I use Staxyn, a very fast acting form of Levitra. It now costs 50% more than it did just a year ago.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Thor said:


> The generic Viagra is available but is an "off label" use. It is, apparently, the exact same molecule.
> 
> Just one caution in this digital age. The generic is prescribed for a heart problem of some sort (sorry I forget the exact diagnosis). This Rx will go in your permanent file in all the computers. Yes, though we used to joke about it in the old days before computers, things really do go on your "permanent record". So now the medical insurance and life insurance companies as well as the government keep all this data. It could become an issue in the future to get insurance if they think you have this cardio-vascular disease.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good reason to be careful. but I went to a 
Urologist and he wrote it for me. The bottle says " take before sexual activity"


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> I've been getting generic Viagra for a few months here in the US. Its out, trust me.
> I think some Drs must be reluctant to tell patients about it and write the script for it because they get so many kick backs from drug reps.


Interesting. After reading your post I walked down to Walgreens and asking my pharmacist who I have known for 20 years. He states "no generic available yet."

I have no reason to doubt him. He said he would switch me to generic automatically when available.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

The generic is used for heart medication, not ED. Most Dr.'s won't write a prescription for heart meds that is used for ED. There is no legal generic for ED meds yet.
I think Cialis generic might be coming in a couple of years.

Used some of the generics from Canada, they were ok, maybe not quite the strength of U.S. brand, but way cheaper.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Sildenafil (Viagra) and Tadalafil (Cialis?) are available as oral suspensions via "Peptide" websites that are frequented by fitness/bodybuilding circles. Apparently the stuff helps your "pump" in more ways than one.  I can vouch for ExtremePeptides as I once placed an order for a fat burning substance from them. They also offer the "afils".


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

woodyh said:


> The generic is used for heart medication, not ED. Most Dr.'s won't write a prescription for heart meds that is used for ED. There is no legal generic for ED meds yet.
> I think Cialis generic might be coming in a couple of years.
> 
> Used some of the generics from Canada, they were ok, maybe not quite the strength of U.S. brand, but way cheaper.





UMP said:


> Interesting. After reading your post I walked down to Walgreens and asking my pharmacist who I have known for 20 years. He states "no generic available yet."
> 
> I have no reason to doubt him. He said he would switch me to generic automatically when available.


Must be a regional thing ?? 
Makes me think I need to stock up before they cut my supply


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

I would not trust buying viagra online from Canada or anywhere else. My dr won't write a sildenafil rx. Walgreens says they don't carry it. The cost is only a factor if you are screwing a lot. The pills can also be cut which reduces the cost.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> My doc said said the ones here About CIPA - Canadian International Pharmacy Association Canadian International Pharmacy Association are legit. Full disclosure I haven't used any.


After this post I ordered brand name Levitra from Canada Drug Pharmacy Online (I may try generic next time not, sure yet.)

It was a bit of a convoluted process and it took about 4 weeks (as expected) to arrive. I got Turkish retail blister packs shipped from London. Worked as expected.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

pumpkin seeds,blueberries,watermellon, all give me killer erections.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

jupiter13 said:


> :frown2:Yahoo!......NOT! We suddenly have a problem never had before and the doctor has given him a scrip for meds. The next problem is the cost. The doctor suggested taking scrip out of town Mexico or Canada. So we all know some of those are not the best places to deal with. Does anyone know of one that works well or pointers on what to look for?:grin2:


Be VERY leery of pills from the net or Mexico. No guarantee that you will actually get "daddy's little helper." You may get prussic acid...


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Nobody mentioned it, but most pharma companies offer on line coupons for their products. You can save over 50% on the cost of the pills. Also do NOT hesitate to order from Canada. It is easy and much cheaper. It is the exact same product as what you get in the US from the exact same manufacturers. The product is simply made in other western states such as New Zealand or Belgium. Finally, don't settle for what your doctor prescribes the first time. All pills don't work for all people or the side effects may outweigh the benefits. Experiment, with the scrips find one you both enjoy (some pills may allow a really long lasting erection but dampen the sensation, which might be great for him and not so great for her or vice versa) Better yet experement with natural remedies that cheaper yet, just Google "natural ED treatment"


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thor said:


> The generic Viagra is available but is an "off label" use. It is, apparently, the exact same molecule.
> 
> Just one caution in this digital age. The generic is prescribed for a heart problem of some sort (sorry I forget the exact diagnosis). This Rx will go in your permanent file in all the computers. Yes, though we used to joke about it in the old days before computers, things really do go on your "permanent record". So now the medical insurance and life insurance companies as well as the government keep all this data. It could become an issue in the future to get insurance if they think you have this cardio-vascular disease.
> 
> ...


Sildenafil in the United States is made by Greenstone Labs, which, as you can see here, is a subsidiary of... Pfizer. There is no need to be concerned about the "generic" nature of the drug.

Legit reasons to subscribe Sildenafil include Pulmonary Hypertension (a very unusual type of high blood pressure found in the lungs), Raynauds (hand circulation issues) and BPH. Of those, a pilot is likely safe with the latter two diagnosis, assuming they're true.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Casual Observer said:


> Sildenafil in the United States is made by Greenstone Labs, which, as you can see here, is a subsidiary of... Pfizer. There is no need to be concerned about the "generic" nature of the drug.
> 
> Legit reasons to subscribe Sildenafil include Pulmonary Hypertension (a very unusual type of high blood pressure found in the lungs), Raynauds (hand circulation issues) and BPH. Of those, a pilot is likely safe with the latter two diagnosis, assuming they're true.


Fwiw, these ED meds are not approved to be taken within 36 hours of flight duty. So that means, in theory, a person who takes Sildenafil, Levitra, or Cialis can only do so if they have at least 36 hours before reporting for duty. Pretty much this means pilots with ED can't use the meds more than once per week, and only when they have at least 2 nights off.

Even with a diagnosis of BPH the meds can't be used daily if you're a pilot.

I don't know how the Raynauds would affect one's medical certificate.

The name of the medication is what is reported to the FAA, along with any medical diagnoses and any visits to medical professionals. In theory, a diagnosis of BPH and the Rx for generic Sildenafil should be safe, but my experience is that questions are raised in even the most benign situations. Assumptions are made in OK city, and they are predisposed to denying rather than approving. There's much less risk to them to deny than approve.

Anyhow, for non-pilots all of this is a non-issue. There's nothing wrong with generics from US manufacturers.


----------

